
Show HN: Time Door – A time series analysis API - division_by_0
https://timedoor.io
======
division_by_0
Wow, this is currently #3 under Show HN.

We (a close friend and me) built this over the past 9 weeks in our free time.
I want to say thanks to my friend for all the productive nights we spent
together.

I have often experienced that I have time series data generating processes as
part of a project and then have to set up project-specific time series
analysis infrastructure. While I was working on another project where this was
the case, I had the idea for Time Door.

We are currently working on responding to all the mails. Thanks to everyone
who reached out and/or created a Time Door account.

------
sc9311
I wish there were more concrete examples on the home page of what can be
accomplished with Time Door . Bonus points if there was some interactive demo
where I could immediately play around with the library in some sandbox. Too
many landing pages these days require sign up to understand what the product
does.

~~~
division_by_0
Hey,

Thanks for your feedback, very helpful. Interactive demo is on the road map. I
have just added a tutorial on how to use our API with fast data streams (very
early work in progress): [https://timedoor.io/tutorials/fast-data-
streams](https://timedoor.io/tutorials/fast-data-streams)

All endpoints in the documentation provide request and response examples. So
currently you could create an API key, copy an example request and use a REST
client like Insomnia or Postman to play around with our API (which obviously
is not ideal).

I will factor your feedback into our prioritization for the next features.

------
The_DaveG
I do a lot of time series analysis in the industrial sector and this is very
interesting.

Second the request for demo and examples. Even the reoccurring problem would
be really useful.

I'm certainly going to follow you guys as this is part of a larger problem I
work with everyday.

~~~
division_by_0
Hi Dave,

Thank you, that means a lot coming from someone with your experience.

Based on the feedback, the demo has a high priority for us, so we should have
something in the next few days.

------
fortytw2
This looks pretty neat at first glance - however, the pricing being “pay for
how long your API calls take to execute” seems incredibly difficult to even
guess at what a per month price would be. Simple, sure. Clear? I don’t think
so

~~~
division_by_0
Great feedback, thanks! We will make the pricing more transparent.

------
gitgud
Great idea and looks well executed!

There's also a good opportunity here for a theme/pun involving _API keys_ and
the _Time Door_...

~~~
division_by_0
Thanks!

We had named the custom authentication header 'X-Time-Door-Token' at first and
then switched it to 'X-Time-Door-Key' :)

The name Time Door also has a cool pop-cultural reference, which can be found
on our 404 page.

------
md2be
Took a quick read. It’s not clear how the time series model (e.g., ARIMA) is
selected.

~~~
division_by_0
Thanks for the feedback. I agree that there is some information missing. We
will extend the documentation in the coming days to fill in missing
information.

------
fibbery
Heads up that there's a typo: "Algortihmic variety"

~~~
division_by_0
Right, just fixed it. Thanks!

